# Nordic Scapers Hardscape Challenge



## flygja (18 Jan 2016)

Check out the results from the hardscape challenge: http://aquaa3.com.br/2015/12/1o-nordic-scapers-hardscape-contest-nshc-2015.html. Bear in mind that these are not supposed to be flooded or planted or maintained in any way shape or form


----------



## philipraposo1982 (18 Jan 2016)

Wow, just wow.  Super awesome hardscape.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Jan 2016)

Crazy scapes....thanks for sharing.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2016)

Some inspiration for the UKAPS Aquascaping Experience Competition


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2016)

Some great examples of hardscapes...that work as just hardscapes in their own right, which I guess is the whole point...it may seem obvious but most don't have too much negative space for planting.


----------



## Wombat (18 Jan 2016)

I love the 6th placed one, such crazy depth


----------



## NC10 (18 Jan 2016)

Some stunners there. Probably No 3 for me.


----------



## zozo (20 Jan 2016)

Wow!! What a massive overload of hardscapes!  I can't stop wondering where most of them find to hardware? Some of these guys must have a hidden warehouse somewhere with tons of stashed hardware to choose from and or a pile of cash i only can dream of. Must be something like that, they keep comming back year after year with things i wouldn't know where to start looking for.

Actualy nice to see the development from less to very good if you start at the bottom of the site and work your way up trought the pictures.
Vey inspirational, Tanks for sharing..


----------



## Mot (20 Jan 2016)

These hardscapes are stunning.  I am so bummed that this slipped past me.  Would have loved to submit.


----------

